# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  White spots on red-eyed tree frogs skin ?

## Lynn

Someone left me a notification/comment after looking at my album photos. I apologize , I did not get back to that person.
This person asked me if  " are those white spots were blisters?"

Answer: No - not blisters. These little white spots are normal  pigmentation in their skin. Some RETF  have none,  a few or many.. One of my RETF has many. The # of spots should always remain the same ( like freckles) . Sometimes these white spots are confused with a disease called Oodinium. Oodinium is curable if caught early, and preventable if the tank is kept clean and stress free. ( ie such as too hot and too high a humitity level in the tank).

great site for all frog lovers : 

AmphibiaWeb - Agalychnis callidryas

----------



----------


## wesleybrouwer

It's  common mistake indeed, good you point it out again  :Wink:

----------


## Will

Lynn Thank You for this post.  I just got my first RETF for Christmas and he has white spots on his back and it was really concerning me so I have been scouring the forums looking for just this answer!  Now before I am totally relieved I just want to ask since I could not tell from the pictures, do the white spots on your RETF's lift up off the skin a little?  That was the part that was really concerning me.

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn Thank You for this post.  I just got my first Red-Eyed Leaf Frog for Christmas and he has white spots on his back and it was really concerning me so I have been scouring the forums looking for just this answer!  Now before I am totally relieved I just want to ask since I could not tell from the pictures, do the white spots on your Red-Eyed Leaf Frog's lift up off the skin a little ?  That was the part that was really concerning me.


Hi  helm96,
The white spots are slightly raised. Like a tiny little bump. I'm not sure what "  lift up off the skin a little" means?
They should not be flaking or peeling or crusty looking . 
Why don't you post a photo or 2. 
Lynn

----------


## Will

Actually your description was right on for what I meant!  They are slightly raised.  There is no flaking or peeling, just a bad choice of words on my part!  Thank you for info to allow me to give a sigh of relief!  Had I seen them I would have asked around before I picked him up but my dad bought him for me for Christmas and brought him over to my house.  He is very active and is not showing any signs of illnes.  I just looked at some pictures online and most of them do not have the white dots so it just sent up the temporary flag of alarm!  Thank you for confirming that it is really nothing to be alarmed about!

----------


## Lynn

Merry Christmas!

----------


## Will

And a Very Merry Christmas to you as well!

----------


## Doug

Good point Lynn!!  One of mine has many white spots while the others have very few and they show up alot more at night when they turn darker.

----------

